# Are this tinfoil Barbs?



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

I am getting a bit confused about this.
Are this fishes *Tin foil Barbs*?

The problem, or where the confusion starts is that they where caught in the wild in West - Africa!
Googling this fish gives me Asia as country of origin.
So, is it another fish or ???
Thanks for your expertise.
Marc


----------



## Aquatic-Discoveries (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like them, could they be introduced? (invasive species)


----------



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

That may be an explanation, I don't see any other possibilities.
There are may of them at that spot, I caught five of them but during the return trip that took us almost 5 hours one of them died.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Those look like the "golden tinfoil barbs" commonly sold in PetSmart.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Aquariuman said:


> Those look like the "golden tinfoil barbs" commonly sold in PetSmart.


That was exactly my thought when I saw your photos. Are you sure you haven't dipped your nets at PetSmart? They look like Barbus schwanfeldi to me!


----------



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry people.
I am living in Ghana, West-Africa.... No Petsmart here.
Very few aquarium shops with mostly local fishes and always local plants.

Please, remember my initial post where I am not sure, I am still not, about de fish name because of the catch place.
For those interested, this are the coordinates where they come from:
Latitude: 5°51'44.45"N
Longitude: 0°20'46.32"W

I will not have time this W-E to go there ( it is more than 6 hours drive and a solid walk) but I will try next Week-End and hopefully 'catch' some in pictures.


----------

